# Black Ops PS3



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone playing it? I love it right now!

PSN - Dean_dubber


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the game but get fed up with all the issues (freezing, connection losses, lag, etc, etc,etc) so until an update comes out that actually works, i wont be playing it. So get your finger out Treyarch.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

JC1 said:


> I love the game but get fed up with all the issues (freezing, connection losses, lag, etc, etc,etc) so until an update comes out that actually works, i wont be playing it. So get your finger out Treyarch.


Same here. I've gave up because of games disconnecting half way through, and needing to unload full clips into people and them still running off because of lag.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Im glad my tv is broke atm as I cant help playin but it pi55es me off so much. I usually just end up playing sticks and stone, and sometimes 1 in the chamber, although thats full of campers :/


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just done update 1.05, had a few games and no connection issues, no trouble joining games so things are looking up :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Result as the connection issues was putting me off playing it.
Been mainly playing the zombie mode as bloody good fun


----------

